# Wicked colors vs Createx



## Da new guy (Feb 23, 2011)

Is there much difference between the two or are they comparable? I am wanting to get started airbrushing harness blades and spoons and already bought a bunch of Createx for starting out. Is there enough difference that one is preferred over the other. I also saw that Wicked has a UV additive that can be mixed with your paints to give it the glow and was wondering if anyone has used it? Thanks...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

No, for the colors you're primarily going to be painting blades for Erie, the regular will suffice....their regular florescents and iridescents are excellent.

Never tried it, but now that you mention it, the UV stuff is something to look into I think...


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

Just so your on the right page, Wicked clolors are made by Createx. They are a thicker paint than the other ones. They are awesome!!!!! Thin them down if you have a small needle. May need to crank up the pressure a bit depending on how much you reducer you use, if any. I would highly suggest the purple if you only had to get one color.


----------

